# Fragen rund ums BMX!



## Salieri (7. April 2005)

Hi!

Also, ich hab garkeine Ahnung! Ich weiß nur:
Es hat zwei Räder
Es ist normalerweise leicht (Gewicht)
Und es sieht genial aus!

Ich hab also nicht wirklich Ahnung!  

Gut, Ich muss unbedingt wissen was ich alles brauch, also, Helm is klar, aber ich meine auch Kleidungstechnisch, muss ich evtl abnehmen (um die 80kg)? Was is besser, V oder U brakes? Was sind die besten Hersteller von Bikes? Ich weiß ja das es schon ne Menge Threads zu den Bikes gibt, aber auch die FAQ dazu hat mir nicht wirklich weitergeholfen bei der Rad Suche. Weil ich ja schwerer als 50 Kilo und älter als 14 bin (15)!
Dann brauch ich auf jeden Fall die korrekten und kompletten bezeichnungen von Bikes, am besten ein Link.
Nochmal: Ich weiß das es viele Threads zu Bikes gibt und da auch Hinweise sind, aber es wird nichts von wegen Gewicht erwähnt...

Aslo, Ich will auf jeden Fall Street machen, vlt auch etwas Flatland, weil ich relativ gute Balance habe. Oder auch mal von einer Rampe springen...
Ach ja, ich bin bereit 600 auszugeben! Dann muss ich halt etwas sparen! Weil es mir damit sehr ernst ist! Haltet mich nicht für nen Bonsen, aber ich will das wirklich lernen! Ich hoffe 600 reichen fürs erste!

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir da weiter helfen! Thx!


----------



## cyclon3 (7. April 2005)

Moin erstma..

Ich empfehle dir auf jeden Fall Knieschoner und evtl. noch Schienbeinschoner, am besten einzeln (gut: WTP Fuse Slim).
Abnehmen musst du auf keinen Fall!
U-Brake.
Was das Beste ist, kann man pauschal nicht sagen. Es gibt viele gute Firmen und auch weniger gute, allerdings ist der Herstellername nicht gleichzeitig Garantie für gute Produkte.
Für 600 Eur bekommst du schon was anständiges, wie dem WTP 4Season AM (http://www.parano-garage.de/item.php4?ItemID=3536).
Geringes Gewicht ist zwar eine schöne Sache, allerdings geht ausreichende Stabilität und eine "gute" Wahl der Komponenten vor. Das oben genannte Komplettrad is zusätzlich auch noch relativ leicht.
Hol dir ein Dirt/Street Rad, damit wirst du am wahrscheinlich am meisten Spaß haben...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cryptic. (7. April 2005)

Hi,

lass das mit dem flatland und kauf dir das hier 

dazu kaufst du dir knie/shinguards, nem helm und handschuhe und den rest, vorausgestzt es gibt einen, legste erstmal zurück, weil früher oder später brauchste es eh.

wenn du alles hast, kannste auch mal zu uns nach goslar kommen, dann zeigen wir dir grundlagen usw 


edit: omg da war wer schneller^^


----------



## Salieri (7. April 2005)

Ja, danke erstmal für die schnellen Antworten! Das Prob is nur, das das jetzt zwei verschiedene sind und ich, wie gesagt, fast nichts weiß! Also, ich könnte sowiso noch nichts bestellen!



> lass das mit dem flatland


 
Was hast du gegen Flatland?  

Ist es denn wirklich nicht möglich ein solches Bike wie du sagst auch als Flat zu benutzen, oder is es dann wirklich gleich hin?

Also, ihr seid, was ich bisher mittbekahm, alle total nett!  
Tja, ich schätze ich werde wirklich Hilfe für den Einstieg brauchen, aber mit dem BMX nach Goslar? Ich weiß nicht...


----------



## DirtJumper III (7. April 2005)

cryptic. schrieb:
			
		

> lass das mit dem flatland und kauf dir das hier
> /QUOTE]
> 
> nich schon wieder des addict. wenn er 600,- zur verfügung hat, dann würd ich auf jedenfall des 4 seasons AM nehmen. kostet aber 639,- musst halt noch a bissl sparen


----------



## Salieri (7. April 2005)

DirtJumper III schrieb:
			
		

> kostet aber 639,- musst halt noch a bissl sparen


 
Wie gesagt, mit sparen hab ich kein Problem, weil ich Zeit habe! Qualität vor Quantität! 
Aber wär nett wenn jemand meine Frage beantworten könnte:



> Ist es denn wirklich nicht möglich ein solches Bike wie du sagst auch als Flat zu benutzen, oder is es dann wirklich gleich hin?


----------



## DirtJumper III (7. April 2005)

so ein bike ist halt für dirt und street und für flatland ist die geometrie auch gar net ausgelegt. aber aushalten würde es flatland, da springt man ja eh net.


----------



## Fabse (7. April 2005)

jau, wenn du schon 600,- hast, dann auf jedenfall das 4seasons am...is schon von den komponenten her ne ganze ecke besser als das addict... wenn du aber noch ne weile warten kannst, könnteste auch noch auf das 4 seasons pro  zusparen ...muss aber nich, mit dem am biste auch schon ordentlich ausgestattet...


----------



## Salieri (8. April 2005)

Also, ich weiß nicht obs klar geworden is, also sag ich es mal:

Ich habe gerade eben (im Bike-Shop) das erste mal auf nem BMX gesessen und noch nichtmal gefahren... 

Ich will gar kein Profi Bike! Das hat gar keine Notwendigkeit, weil ich absolut noch nie irgendwelche Erfahrungen mit BMX-Bikes hatte! Ich weiß nur das ich es auf jeden Fall lernen will! Für den anfang brauch ich auch nicht gerade eins für 800!   (Oder doch?)

Zweitens:

Ich hab 600 noch nichtmal zusammen! wie soll ich dann eins für 800 bezahlen? Ich meine nur, das ich kein Problem damit hätte eins für 600 zu bezahlen. Aber schutz brauch ich auch noch (Helm, etc...)...



Was ich brauche ist auf jeden fall ein Bike, das mir den Einstieg erleichtert, aber nicht aufgrund meines Gewichtes oder eines schlecht gelandeten Sprugs bricht! Soeine Erfahrung würde ich ungern machen, aber dass man mal stürzt is ja normal...


----------



## Spooner (8. April 2005)

Hi salirie

also ich bin auch anfänger und ich saß auch das erste mal auf nem bmx in nem bike shop und ich fand es sehr seltsam aber nicht abschreckend das zu lernen ...
ich dachte der lenker wäre kaputt und so ^^
aber das war auch ein heretic -.-

naja mir wurd empfohlen das ich als anfänger mir das WTP ADDICT hohlen soll wa sich auch machen werde , das kosten so 400 + Schutz (darf ja nicht fehlen) und das ist ein sehr satibel bike für dirt/street das macht echt bock und das würd ich vllt auch für dich dana cuh mal weiterempfehlen , wenn du noch flantland machen willst , kauf die neue pegs , bessere für flat wenn nötig ...
das bike ist auch noch gut wenn du fortgeschritten bist und wenn du profi bist hohlst dir ein neues , inzwischen würdest du viel gespart haben , das bike hält ja was aus ^^

mfg und ©
Spooner


----------



## Salieri (8. April 2005)

Hallo Spooner!

Mal sehen... Es steht wie folgt:

4Season: ||| Stimmen
ADDICT : ||  Stimmen

Um andere Bikes gehts hier ja momentan nicht!  
Ich bin nach wie vor unentschlossen!

ADDICT:
Dirt Bike. Rahmen, Gabel & Lenker Cro-Mo, 3pc Cro-Mo Crank, 14mm Achsen, 20,5" TT Oberrohr, 48H Wheels, braun oder olivegrün.

Aus Cro-Mo, in der FAQ steht dass das _eine sehr haltbare Legierung _ist, nicht wahr? 
3pc Cro-Mo Crank? Kann das jemand erläutern?
14mm Achsen? Gut oder schlecht?
20,5" TT Oberrohr. Was bedeutet 20,5" TT?
48H Wheels. Was für Räder? 
   
Kennt vlt. jemand einen Testbericht zu den beiden Bikes? Oder kann jemand einen schreiben?

Ach ja, das mit 600 wahr eine Grobe schätzung, wieviel ich ungefähr zusammenbekommen könnte...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Spooner (8. April 2005)

also so wie ich es in der FAQ gelesen habesind 3pc sehr gut ^^
öhh 14mm sind dafür da um auch pegs anzubringen aber da mandie bei manchen bikes auch mitbekommt ist das gut (bei flat braucht man sie ja unbedint  )

naja 20" ist halt basis , satndart , k.a. genau
das mit den wheels , k.a. las das den profis hier unter uns beantworten ^^

aber ich gebe mir mühe das zu versethen


----------



## Salieri (8. April 2005)

Ah, 3pc sind sehr gut! Sehr gute was?  Was is das? Ich weiß das ich absolut keine Ahnung habe... 

Ich würde sagen das man Pegs auch beim Street braucht, weil man ohne die ja nicht grinden kann... (Oder doch?  )

20 sind doch die Reifen, besser gesagt, die Größe, oder?

Naja, Mühe sollte man sich auch geben! vorallem beim üben!


----------



## Cyberhofi (8. April 2005)

Also wenn du noch nicht richtig weißt was du machen willst dann würd ich mir so ein "Freestyle" Bike holen, das Addict is bischen mist weil wenn du wirklich damit ab und zu flat fahren willst ists auf jeden fall schwerer zu meistern weil das Addict keine Vorderradbremse hat.

Also ich würd mir an deiner Stelle das WTP Daredevil holen, damit geht so ziemlich alles


----------



## Salieri (8. April 2005)

Ja, nur ein bisschen Flat. Vorallem um (wenn ich es irgendwann kann) längere Kombos zu bekommen...
Und vlt. um mal was zu machen wenn grad keine geeigneten Kanten, Rampen etc. da sind...
Denn nur Flat is ein bisschen langweilig, denke ich.

Mit nem Street  kann man doch auch Rampen fahren, oder?


----------



## Sele666 (8. April 2005)

Salieri schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Spooner!
> 
> Mal sehen... Es steht wie folgt:
> 
> ...




3pc cro-mo crank iss ne 3 teilige stahl kurbel also besser als die billigen 1 teiligen die immer verbiegen!
20,5" tt iss nen 20,5" top tube also oberrohr!
14 mm achsen weil die 10mm achsen durch die pegs usw verbiegen
48h wheels  sind laufrÃ¤der mit 48 speichen also stabil


----------



## alöx (8. April 2005)

mal was anderes...  

Wir haben das Teil z.Z. im Laden stehen und ich find es sehr geil. Auch wenn meine BMX-Zeiten vorbei sind. Was an dem Rad fehlt sind die Pegs aber das sollte ja kein Problem sein.

Es gibt noch andere Räder als WTP. 

mfg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Salieri (9. April 2005)

@alöx
Ich bin überzeugt das es noch andere Hersteller gibt! Aber anscheinend ist WTP hier besonders beliebt, oder besonders gut... 
So Wie ich das sehe, hat das ADDICT tatsächlich nur 2 Pegs...
So tut sich die Frage auf: Was kosten 2 Pegs?

@Sele666

Danke! Das hat mir gut geholfen! Also ist das ADDICT alles in allem nicht schlecht?!
Aber 13,9kg, is das ok?


----------



## derFisch (9. April 2005)

Salieri schrieb:
			
		

> @alöx
> Ich bin überzeugt das es noch andere Hersteller gibt! Aber anscheinend ist WTP hier besonders beliebt, oder besonders gut...
> So Wie ich das sehe, hat das ADDICT tatsächlich nur 2 Pegs...
> So tut sich die Frage auf: Was kosten 2 Pegs?
> ...


2 Pegs kosten je nachdem welches Material/Verarbeitung/Firma etc von 10 bis >100.
13,9kg is voll ok! Meins wiegt auch so um die 13,8kg (mit Pegs) und ich finds geil!


----------



## der Digge (9. April 2005)

Salieri schrieb:
			
		

> @alöx
> Ich bin überzeugt das es noch andere Hersteller gibt! Aber anscheinend ist WTP hier besonders beliebt, oder besonders gut...
> So Wie ich das sehe, hat das ADDICT tatsächlich nur 2 Pegs...
> So tut sich die Frage auf: Was kosten 2 Pegs?
> ...


äähh... dat is ne Street/Dirt möppe wat willste mit 4 Pegs?


----------



## alöx (9. April 2005)

der Digge schrieb:
			
		

> äähh... dat is ne Street/Dirt möppe wat willste mit 4 Pegs?



Flachland-fahren will er damit.


----------



## der Digge (9. April 2005)

alöx schrieb:
			
		

> Flachland-fahren will er damit.



öööhhh.... stimmt hatte er erwähnt aber dann wär eigentlich au ne 2te Brems e fällig und so.


----------



## moo (9. April 2005)

Am Addict is schon ne (caliper) VR-Bremse...
Die is allerdings noch mieser als die hintere (U-Brake).
Wollts nur der Vollständigkeit halber erwähnen.
Übrigens sind auch alle Reflektoren dran die man so braucht und ein prima Kettenschutz.


----------



## der Digge (9. April 2005)

moo schrieb:
			
		

> Am Addict is schon ne (caliper) VR-Bremse...
> Die is allerdings noch mieser als die hintere (U-Brake).
> Wollts nur der Vollständigkeit halber erwähnen.
> Übrigens sind auch alle Reflektoren dran die man so braucht und ein prima Kettenschutz.



na wenn dat so is, aber für so zum alles machen fänd ich das WTP Dare Davil besser, hat au eher allround tauglich Geo.


----------



## Salieri (9. April 2005)

Naja, ich finde auch für street 2 Pegs lächerlich! Das bringts doch nicht, nur auf einer Seite grinden zu können, oder?


Was soll ich mit Kettenschutz und Reflektoren? Ich will BMX fahren und das nicht gerade vor der örtlichen Polizeistation! 



			
				moo schrieb:
			
		

> Am Addict is schon ne (caliper) VR-Bremse...
> Die is allerdings noch mieser als die hintere (U-Brake).


 
Also kann man die Bremsen überhaupt inne Tonne kloppen, oder was?

Ahhh, super da wären wir beim dritten Bike! Und wieder WTP, was man in ganz BS nicht bekommt! 
Kennt vlt jemand nen guten Bike-Shop in der nähe von Braunschweig? Von Internetbestellungen halte ich nicht viel! Dann müsste ich als Noob auch noch nen BMX zusammenschrauben...


----------



## derFisch (9. April 2005)

nö 2 Pegs sind für street voll in Ordnung, da man meist sowieso nur auf einer Seite grinden kann (also Schokoladenseite und so) und dann weniger Gewicht hat(Pegs sind vor allem in der unteren Preisklasse verdammt schwer).


----------



## Salieri (9. April 2005)

So, hier mal das Dare Devil:

WTP Dare Devil 2003 mit 3-pc Crank, U-Brake vorne und hinten, Sattel gepolstert, 48H Laufräder, 14mm Achsen, Pegs vorne und hinten, Rahmen und Gabel Cro-Mo, Gewicht: 14,2kg.

Wieso kann man nur auf einer Seite grinden? wenn ne Ledge auf der anderen Seite ist, müsste man wieder umdrehen um zu grinden, is doch schlecht, oder? Oder meinst du vom Können her? das kann man doch lernen...

Also, ich will auch nicht so extrem viel Flat machen. nur vlt mal zwischendurch...
Und für mein ungeschultes Auge sehen die ganzen Bikes eh alle gleich aus...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## moo (9. April 2005)

wenn die Ledge auf der Seite is, wo du keine Pegs hast musst du sie halt fakie grinden. Ne, Scherz beiseite, es gibt sehr wenige Streeter die 4 Pegs fahrn. schau dir mal Videos an. Der Grund is halt, das jeder ne Schokoladenseite hat und zweitens das Gewicht.


----------



## Salieri (9. April 2005)

Und die Schokoladenseite finde ich nur durch probieren raus?

Oder geht das auch so? Weil wenn man nicht grinden kann, wie soll man dann herausfinden welche Seite besser ist?


----------



## s1c (9. April 2005)

durch rumprobieren bei den meisten isses rechts, bei mir auch ;D daher hab ich an meinem auch nur die pegs rechts,


----------



## Wolf 359 (9. April 2005)

Die Schokoladenseite beim Grinden ist meist dort wo der Fuß vorne ist.


----------



## Salieri (9. April 2005)

Also zb das Bike auf ne Ledge mit den Pegs stellen und draufsetzen, oder was?

Ich meine nur, wenn man eh nicht grinden kann kann man doch nicht durch grinden rausfinden, welche Seite besser is, oder? Rumprobieren ist ein sehr weitläufiger Begriff...
Der Fuß vorne?

Also ich bin etwas verwirrt! Welches Bike is denn nun besser für mich als Anfänger? Das 4season ist recht gut, würd ich mit meinem bisschen wissen sagen, aber recht teuer! Das Dare Devil, tja, davon weiß ich so gut wie nix von euch... Mit 14,2 kg das schwerste bereits genannte.
Und das ADDICT scheint einen Mittelweg in Sachen Gewicht darzustellen...

Im Bereich Flat solte das Bike ein paar sachen auf dem Hinterrad aushalten.
Im Street halt alles was man so anstellen kann.
Und Rampen möcht ich damit auch fahren können.

Tja, was würdet ihr sagen? Ich bin, wie gesagt, ein wenig verwirrt. Soll ich ein günstigares nehmen und später auf ein teres umsteigen, wenn ich das BMX erstmal drauf habe, oder soll ich gleich auf ein richtig teures setzen?


----------



## cryptic. (9. April 2005)

mit 14,2kg wirdst du auch gut klar kommen..is völlig latte ob 13,9kg oder 14,2kg



> Von Internetbestellungen halte ich nicht viel! Dann müsste ich als Noob auch noch nen BMX zusammenschrauben...


Die kommen fast komplett..musst nur lenker, pedalen festmachen...
und früher oder später wirst du dich eh mit deinem rad auseinandersetzten müssen..


----------



## der Digge (9. April 2005)

ADDICT is leichter weil weniger dran is und um rauszufinden auf welcher seite du was machst soltest du mal bei google nach entsprechenden formeln suchen das lässt sich alles genaustens berechnen ....


----------



## moo (9. April 2005)

Schokoladenseite:
Mir fällt es deutlich leichter, nen Sidehop auf nen Curb nach rechts zu machen.
Nach links geht auch fühlt sich aber komisch an. Deshalb würd ich rein intuitiv rechts grinden.


----------



## Spooner (9. April 2005)

wenn ich mit meien MTB fahre und neben mir so ne stange ist
(war mal so )  , dan wäre es für mich auch lieber auf der rechten seite...
auf der linken ist es mir so unsicher ^^

naja ich empfehle dir das addict zum üben halt und später , du hast zeit dan zu sparen , nach dem addict


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cryptic. (9. April 2005)

wegen grind seite..fahr einfach mal in ne quater, ohne springen...einfach nur zum schauen, in welche richtung du die kurve machst. Dann nimmst du einfach deine außenseite zur grindseite...jedenfalls haben das alle so gemacht, die ich kenne


----------



## Salieri (9. April 2005)

Also, würde das ADDICT denn aushalten, was ich alles vorhabe? Ich denke mal, dann würde ich das auch nehmen...

Ich hab irgendwo in nem Thread ein Bild gesehen, das war ein kompletter Bausatz! ich glaube das war im _Eure 20" Waffen _oder so ähnlich...
Und das ich mich irgendwann mit dem Aufbau beschäftigen muss, is ja klar...
Aber ich hab angst das ich irgendwas falsch zusammenbaue...

Wenn ich in ne Quarter fahren würde, würde ich 100%ig nach rechts fahren! Das brauch ich auch nicht probieren, das is so. Aber ich kanns ja trotzdem mal machen wenn ich das BMX habe...
Also bin ich ein _Linksgrinder_!?


----------



## moo (9. April 2005)

Du musst beim Addict:
Lenker montieren.
Pegs montieren.
Vorderrad einsetzen.
Pedale reindrehen.
Sattelstütze reinstecken.
Kettenschutz und Reflektoren (kein Witz) entfernen.
Bremse einstellen (so gut es halt geht   )
Kurbel und Gabel/Steuersatz/vorbau sind schon montiert.
Natürlich musst Du nach ein paar Tagen alles mal kontrollieren und ggf. nachziehen.
Das sollte kein Thema sein, wenn man nich 2 linke Hände hat.


----------



## cryptic. (9. April 2005)

Hmm..aus Fehlern lernt man 

Nein..ich würde es soweit versuchen wie es geht, wenn du wegen irgentner Sache ne wichtige Frage hast, kannst du ja hier nochmal posten...
oder du gehst zum Fahrradfachhandel deines vertrauens.


----------



## Salieri (9. April 2005)

Äh ja, ganze Menge Arbeit! Egal!

Äh, pfuu, tja, also... Wie soll ich sagen? Einen Bike-shop der wenigstens einen Verkäufer hat, welcher sich auf BMX versteht, den ghibt es hier in BS nicht! Das is das Problem!

Nochmal: Das ADDICT würde was ich machen will aushalten? Ich will keine Böse Überraschung erleben...
Nach ein paar Tagen alles kontrollieren? Alles zusammenbasteln und alle zwei drei Tage, wenn man gefahren ist, wieder alles checken?


----------



## cryptic. (9. April 2005)

Das hält auf jeden Fall!

Das mit der Arbeit ist ne Sache von 5min, die echt jeder kann, der mal ein Rad hatte^^
Ich denke, dass es irgentjemanden in BS gibt, der das schafft.. 
Das macht die jeder 2Radmechaniker ohne probs...normale würdens warscheinlich auch noch packen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## moo (9. April 2005)

Salieri schrieb:
			
		

> Äh ja, ganze Menge Arbeit!


Nö.


			
				Salieri schrieb:
			
		

> Nochmal: Das ADDICT würde was ich machen will aushalten?


Ja.


----------



## Salieri (9. April 2005)

@moo

Ich liebe deine sehr informativen Antworten! 

Ich glaube, ich hätte mit der Bremsjustierung und vlt mit dem Lenker Schwierigkeiten...

Also, noch hat mir vom ADDICT keiner abgeraten, ich denk ich werds mir die Tage irgendwann bestellen...


----------



## moo (9. April 2005)

Salieri schrieb:
			
		

> Bremsjustierung



vergiss es. vorne brauchste eh keine.
bestell dir für hinten direkt ne Odyssey Evolver oder ne Diatech Hombre sowie gute Beläge mit. Hab mich gestern beim Manual-Versuch gut auf den Arsch gelegt weil dat Mistding nich gepackt hat.


----------



## Salieri (9. April 2005)

Ja, diese Bremsen müsste ich ja dann auch justieren, nicht wahr? Dann muss ich also auch die Bremse austuschen... eine Hinten reicht ja, oder?

Dia-Tech Hombre: 17 - 20
Odyssey Elvolver: 40

Ich vermute die Odyssey is besser... ?


----------



## cryptic. (9. April 2005)

schmarn.. musst an die bremse nur vernünftige beläge draufmachen (odyssey 1x4 oder 2x4 wenn es passt die 2x4) dann halt gut einstellen und das bremskabel an der bremse hinten ( hat das eigentlich nen bestimmten namen?) über kreuz legen...


----------



## Salieri (9. April 2005)

Bremskabel über Kreuz legen?

Und wie weiß ich welche Beläge passen?


----------



## MrHansWurst (9. April 2005)

also ich finde felt sehr gut, fahre selber auch eins und bin sehr zufrieden.bei flatland ist das verletztungsrisoko egentlich gering. für street und ramps sind nantürlich helm und auch schienenbein schoner zu empfelen. wenn du irgenwann mal dit im großen maße fahren willst solltest du ganzkörper also auch rücken und arm protektoren tragen!!aso, und bei allem handschuhe!!!

gez.
Mr.Hans Wurst


----------



## Salieri (9. April 2005)

Ja, ich will das ganze richtig professionell machen! Mein Vorbild is Matt Hoffman!  

Naja, sone Bremsbeläge sind ja nicht soooo teuer...


----------



## cryptic. (9. April 2005)

Bei den Größen kommt es auf die Felgendicke an, weil die 2x4 extrem breit ist.
Weiß nicht, on das ding auf deine Felge passt...aber eigentlich ist es auch egal. Ich kenne einen, der hat sich die 2x4 für seine standartfeltfelge gekauft...Bremsbacken stehen nen cm ab oder so^^ aber bremse zieht ;P

Du musst das kleine Kabel nehmen ( wie immer es auch heißt^^)Dass vom langem auf die Bremse überträgt. Das hat ne U-V Form, aus der du einfach ein Alpha formst


----------



## Spooner (9. April 2005)

also du hohlst dir jetzt ein addict oO

und wie , du hohlst dir noch 2 bremsen weil du doch flatfährst 
richtig ?

och ich will das auch haben , aber ich muss noch ein monat warten weil ich dan geburtstag habe und dan das geld bekomme -.-


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cryptic. (9. April 2005)

> Ja, ich will das ganze richtig professionell machen! Mein Vorbild is Matt Hoffman!



ich glaube du stellst dir da ein paar sachen zu leicht vor


----------



## Salieri (9. April 2005)

Im ernst? Ich auch! Unter uns, ich werde nächsten Monat erst 15, aber egal! 
Aber ich hols mir noch lange nicht! auch erst nächsten Monat, oder so...
Aber ne zweite Bremse bracuh ich erstmal nicht, weil ich ohnehin nichts aufm Vorderrad machen will.
Spooner, wo wohnst du? Wenn ich mal so fragen darf und du das sagst...

Ein Alpha... Warum muss ich das machen?

Ich will ja nicht die falschen kaufen...

Ne, tu ich nicht! Ich weiß das das hart wird! Aber ich schaffe das! Ehrgeiz ist mein zweiter Vorname! Eig der dritte, aber naja...


----------



## cryptic. (9. April 2005)

weil durch das überkreuzen die kraft besser übertragen wird


----------



## Salieri (9. April 2005)

Achso! naja, muss ich mir dann mal gut angucken!
Kann mir vlt jemamd sagen, welche Beläge zum ADDICT passen?


----------



## moo (9. April 2005)

Ich kann nur sagen daß die Arme von der Tektro U-Brake sich verwinden wie zappelnde Aale. Beläge kann ich dir keine empfehlen.


----------



## derFisch (9. April 2005)

Koolstops in lachsrot sind der Wurfanker schlechthin und machen einen Heidenlärm! Allerdings hab ich jetzt meine Bremse ganz von meine 2rad verbannt. Die hat mich eh nur gebremst


----------



## der Digge (9. April 2005)

$H4R]{Y schrieb:
			
		

> Koolstops in lachsrot sind der Wurfanker schlechthin und machen einen Heidenlärm! Allerdings hab ich jetzt meine Bremse ganz von meine 2rad verbannt. Die hat mich eh nur gebremst


ne hat se nich die war nur dran


----------



## derFisch (9. April 2005)

der Digge schrieb:
			
		

> ne hat se nich die war nur dran


 son bisschen hat die schon geschliffen... Vermut ich einfach mal


----------



## Salieri (9. April 2005)

Ja, ich denke ich würde die von Odyssey nehmen...



			
				moo schrieb:
			
		

> Ich kann nur sagen daß die Arme von der Tektro U-Brake sich verwinden wie zappelnde Aale.


 
Sich verwinden wie zappelnde Aale? Sind die Teile Am ADDICT dran, oder was? Dann bräucht ich also auch noch neue Bremsen...!?

Ja, ich denke ich würde die von Odyssey nehmen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cryptic. (10. April 2005)

> ne hat se nich die war nur dran


 trainingsgewicht 


nach meiner meinung reicht ne tekto auf jeden fall


----------



## Spooner (10. April 2005)

Salieri schrieb:
			
		

> Spooner, wo wohnst du? Wenn ich mal so fragen darf und du das sagst...



Wieso willst du das wissen ???
naja steht doch links bei mir im Profil

Wohnort : _Düsseldorf _


----------



## Salieri (10. April 2005)

Spooner schrieb:
			
		

> Wieso willst du das wissen ???
> naja steht doch links bei mir im Profil
> 
> Wohnort : _Düsseldorf_


 
Du errinerst mich an jemanden... Naja, der lebt nicht in Düsseldorf, von daher...
Ja, hab nicht dran gedacht...
Egal...



			
				cryptic. schrieb:
			
		

> nach meiner meinung reicht ne tekto auf jeden fall


 
tekto is doch die Bremse, richtig?


----------



## Spooner (10. April 2005)

Salieri schrieb:
			
		

> Du errinerst mich an jemanden...




an wen denn ?
wenn ich das mal fragen darf ...? ^^


----------



## Jeremy (10. April 2005)

MrHansWurst schrieb:
			
		

> bei flatland ist das verletztungsrisoko egentlich gering. für street und ramps sind nantürlich helm und auch schienenbein schoner zu empfelen. wenn du irgenwann mal dit im großen maße fahren willst solltest du ganzkörper also auch rücken und arm protektoren tragen!!aso, und bei allem handschuhe!!!
> 
> gez.
> Mr.Hans Wurst





Hey, am besten direkt ´nen Integralhelm mit Nackenrolle und ne Lederkombi..... nicht zu vergessen die Motocross-Stiefel, dann nicht zu weit vom FoamPit entfernen    (ironie/aus)

PS, so kann man zwar nicht mehr fahren, aber es ist am sichersten!  

...ich muss weg


----------



## Flatpro (11. April 2005)

cryptic. schrieb:
			
		

> trainingsgewicht
> 
> 
> nach meiner meinung reicht ne tekto auf jeden fall


tektro is der letzte scheiß, ne diatech hombre oder ne flybikes mit koolstopbelägen, das is jut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

